# Bristol North Baths - Things to do with a derelict swimming pool.



## krela (Jun 6, 2012)

So this is a report with a bit of a difference, because it's not strictly urbex, it's about a group of passionate volunteers taking license of an empty and derelict Edwardian building to re-open it to the public in a useful way until redevelopment is ready to start. The aim was to ensure the security of the building, to make good the damage from 7 years of disuse and neglect, to stop it from deteriorating any further, and to give the local community access to the wonderful space rather than let it lay empty.

The building was commissioned in 1912 as part of a string of municipal pools in Bristol, making this it's centenary year. It was completed in 1917 and almost immediately requisitioned for war purposes. It opened as a pool post war. During the winters the pool was too cold to bathe in, so in the years between the war, every late autumn the pool was boarded over and the building was used as a cinema, then the boards were removed in late spring turning it back into a pool. In more recent years the pool was run by Bristol City Council, but for various reasons, and much to the anger and disappointment of the local community, it was shut in 2005. It has lain empty ever since. 

The building is Grade II listed, and the current plan is to convert it into a new community health centre, maintaining many of the original features. Development is due to start in the next month or so, but has already been delayed multiple times over 5 years, so who knows. Until development starts the building is being looked after by "The Deep End" project, who after doing a huge amount of work on the building to make it suitable for public entry ran a number of events in May, including an art exhibition, film nights, and a fashion show.

I have 2 sets of photos for the project on flickr, one set from before the project with the building as it stood derelict, and a set from the art exhibition. 

Externals:

1. 



IMG_1892 by krela, on Flickr

2.



IMG_1878 by krela, on Flickr

3.



IMG_1905 by krela, on Flickr

4. Main entrance before



IMG_1934 by krela, on Flickr

5. Main entrance after (check out the polished granite floor)



IMG_2423 by krela, on Flickr

6. Foyer before



IMG_1926 by krela, on Flickr

7. Foyer after (check out the polished granite floor)



IMG_2409 by krela, on Flickr

8. Main staircase before



IMG_1929 by krela, on Flickr

9. Main staircase after



IMG_2417 by krela, on Flickr

10. Foyer again, before



IMG_1932 by krela, on Flickr

11. Foyer again, after



IMG_2418 by krela, on Flickr

Pool area before

12. 



IMG_1736 by krela, on Flickr

13.



IMG_1720 by krela, on Flickr

14.



IMG_1737 by krela, on Flickr

15.



IMG_1752 by krela, on Flickr


Pool area after

16.



IMG_2251 by krela, on Flickr

17.



IMG_2217 by krela, on Flickr

18.



IMG_2266 by krela, on Flickr

19.



IMG_2215 by krela, on Flickr

20.



IMG_2226 by krela, on Flickr

There's loads more before and after photos on flickr.

Thanks for looking! I hope you enjoyed it as it is a little bit different from the norm. It just goes to show that with determination and hard work good things can happen.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't quite know what to say! This thread goes to show that there are still people in the world that actually care about not just themselves but their community, enviroment, the buildings and history that surrounds them.

There are many buildings that could do with this sort of treatment and I really do take my hat off to everybody involved in this project. I think we all at some point have said we would like to do something like this but it takes a huge amount of passion and determination to pull it off and make it happen. Well done to everybody.

Do you know when the development is due to start on this? Would be great to see it first hand before this happens!


----------



## krela (Jun 6, 2012)

It's supposed to be very imminent, could be a matter of days.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool. I wish the powers that be would do more "salvation" at the right levels and then volunteers wouldn't have to step in for fear of the loss of such places.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 6, 2012)

How the bloody hell did ya get in there?! Tried on saturday with ninja kitten, do ya think we could get in? Could we hell!!
Good work...


----------



## krela (Jun 6, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> How the bloody hell did ya get in there?! Tried on saturday with ninja kitten, do ya think we could get in? Could we hell!!
> Good work...



The site has a 24 hour onsite presence of people who actually have a clue... don't even bother. 

To answer your question though I'm part of the project.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 6, 2012)

Superb work Krela and team nice to see something brought back to life from the edge


----------



## nelly (Jun 6, 2012)

How good is that??? Refreshing to see something being put back into the community fella!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done Krela and the team its great to see & hear a good news story for a change,beautiful building too.


----------



## nelly (Jun 6, 2012)

Urm Krela, I don't know if you've noticed, but in pic 19 theres a large wad of money on the floor, just in front of the safe???


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 6, 2012)

I really Love This Place I WONDER IF IT CLOSED ON HALLOWEEN LOVE THE MAC-DONALD DEEP END GRAFFITI BRILLANT FIND THERE KRELA THANK YOU.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm almost sure I'd read about this a while back and had been waiting for a big reveal. Very worth waiting for  Thats just awesome. Nice one guys. I'd have loved to have lived nearer and been somehow involved.


----------



## krela (Jun 6, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm almost sure I'd read about this a while back and had been waiting for a big reveal. Very worth waiting for  Thats just awesome. Nice one guys. I'd have loved to have lived nearer and been somehow involved.



Yes I've mentioned it before both on here and Facebook, but only just got round to writing it up.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

krela said:


> Yes I've mentioned it before both on here and Facebook, but only just got round to writing it up.



Thats good, it means I wasnt having dreams about you and DP!


----------



## teeheehee (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking loads better well done bristol crew


----------



## King Al (Jun 6, 2012)

Great cause that, everyone that helped should be very proud  Great pics too K!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd seen the 'after' pics before but it's amazing to see them compared side by side. Massive kudos to you and everyone else involved, stuff like this doesn't 'just happen' without tremendous effort!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont know why, but I find this bit really fascinating 



krela said:


> During the winters the pool was too cold to bathe in, so in the years between the war, every late autumn the pool was boarded over and the building was used as a cinema, then the boards were removed in late spring turning it back into a pool.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant Krela well done to you and all the team.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW!!! WHAT A FANTASTIC BUILDING!! (yes it deserves capitals!) I think folks who do this to old buildings are pure geniuses! Brilliant art installations! I wish a group cud get together and take care of the old marconi factory.


----------



## tumbles (Jun 8, 2012)

Superb stuff, it's great that you've done this. Personally I don't think they are starting building anytime soon.. they've been saying that for the past 3 years at least!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2012)

What a fantastic and selfless thing to do other than to get a buzz at being in a really nice site and hopefully the satisfaction of it being preserved and protected from abuse and neglect till its sorted


----------



## gingrove (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you got to it before the metalworms and firebugs! outstanding project.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 11, 2012)

Projects like this make me realise that people aren't all dicks and that there is some hope for humankind as a whole.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice worth there, it's a shame people can't do that with Kin's meadow baths in Reading.


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 18, 2012)

If you need a hand with anything I'm very keen to help out. I'm sure Seffyboy will too!


----------



## krela (Jun 18, 2012)

This project is now over and the building has been handed back to the developers. I hope they treat it well!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 18, 2012)

What a good idea . Watching a movie in the swimming pool, strange but yet appealing, like watching it in the bath tub with no water and no clothes on, bet the sound is ace . Big thumbs up to the project and the people involved .


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah good to see you got the report up mate, was looking forward to seeing it! You guys really did a top job here, and it really made it seem that great as I got to see it before you went in, back in December and then again after you had done all the work, in May. 

Again, cheers and great job. I hope the developers do well with the place!


----------

